# Quick question about a TIG welder



## hman (Aug 14, 2017)

I just saw this Craigslist ad, replied, and made an appointment to meet the seller at noon on Monday.

https://corvallis.craigslist.org/tls/d/miller-econo-twin-hf-tig/6263077951.html

Unfortunately, I don't know much about TIG - but I've been wanting to learn and have been looking at equipment prices.  $250 seems a very good price, even though it's an older piece of equipment.  The seller says "it works well and is in good shape."

What I really need some help on here is (1) what I should look for before I shell out the bux
(2) is this indeed a good price?

Many thanks for all replies!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2017)

Seems fair to me. The 20' cables and torch leads aren't cheap and nice to have. And at least it's a name brand that can be repaired if need be and get parts for. Just try it out and make sure it welds as it should. If I saw one like that by me I would be on it.


----------



## f350ca (Aug 14, 2017)

That should be a dependable machine. Transformer technology for the power supply and what ever they call the spark gap for high frequency. I learned to weld aluminum with a miller high frequency box on an AC welder (same technology). All the bells and whistles they can add with solid state machines are nice till they don't work. This should still be welding in a 100 years.

Greg


----------



## brino (Aug 14, 2017)

hman said:


> $250 seems a very good price


Agreed!

I think it says 220V primary on the faceplate. So as long as you can power it, it should be great!

-brino

EDIT; and maybe get the name of the place he swaps the shield gas cylinders, some places don't swap other guys tanks.


----------



## rambin (Aug 14, 2017)

for that price its a good buy if not just for the welder itself, those old miller transformers are a rock solid machine... as far as tig go's this add claims Theres a hi frequency box included so you would be able to start your arc easy and I believe do aluminum with the hi freq ac   but you would have to manually turn on your gas, prbly on the tig torch itself  where on a modern machine it would be done internally using solenoid valves... and the modern machines would have a lot more options of freq/pulse modulation plus lots of other gizmos to play with...overall this is a capable machine don't get me wrong, great starter rig specially at tthat price


----------



## Firestopper (Aug 14, 2017)

A nice starter set for the money. The customer owned cylinder alone would run around $200 (full). Take your hood and some aluminum and have him run some beads while you witness the machine in action.


----------



## hman (Aug 14, 2017)

!!#*&^$##*((!!!  Set up an appointment by email last night, offering full asking price.  Phoned this morning to confirm for 12:30 or 1PM (~35 mile drive).  Loaded the engine hoist in the pickumup and was just out the driveway when I got a text that he'd sold it. Crummy son of a sea cook!  Not even forthright enough to phone.

Anyway, many thanks to all of you for your fast and helpful replies.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2017)

Peoples greed amazes me.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 15, 2017)

It's not so much greed it's lack of common courtesy and not keeping your word.  I guess those things don't matter much to some people these days. Turkey.
Mark
ps maybe it is greed tho. Maybe when he saw how many people wanted it he decided to try to get more for it. If that's the kind of person he is perhaps it's better you didn't buy it- hidden problems possibly


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 15, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> It's not so much greed it's lack of common courtesy and not keeping your word.


Fueled by greed.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 15, 2017)

It is greed,pure and simple, the rule of thumb these days is to have the cash ready and jump on the deal before the next guy gets it, asking a seller to wait even for a few hours is relying on his or her integrity , some  will disappoint you to get a few dollars more.
hman, it was only a tig welder, you may get a much better quality welder because to missed this deal.


----------



## dlane (Aug 15, 2017)

Welcom to the new world  morals ,manners ,ethics are out the window, 
I'll blame it on electronic gizmos , overpopulation ,greed ,


----------



## Alan H. (Aug 15, 2017)

This is an unfortunate outcome and exemplifies the culture surrounding Craigslist in my area.  

I have sold on Craigslist in the past - people say they are coming and don't show up.  Many show up with the full intention of low balling you, and, and, and.  Unfortunately there is no way for a seller to know if the folks he is dealing with are honest or not.  Conversely, there's no way for a buyer to know if the seller is on the up and up.   

My personal experience with CL in my region causes me to pause when I even consider using it.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 15, 2017)

Personally, any sales that I have made on CL, I have always used the policy of first come.first served.  If someone has stated that they would take the item, I will tell any future interested parties that it has been spoken for but in the event that the deal doesn't go through, I would notify them. Once a deal goes through, I e-mail all parties to say the item is sold and immediately de-list it.  Common courtesy.

It could have been worse, hman.  At least you got a text before you made the trip.


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 15, 2017)

hman said:


> !!#*&^$##*((!!!  Set up an appointment by email last night, offering full asking price.  Phoned this morning to confirm for 12:30 or 1PM (~35 mile drive).  Loaded the engine hoist in the pickumup and was just out the driveway when I got a text that he'd sold it. Crummy son of a sea cook!  Not even forthright enough to phone.
> 
> Anyway, many thanks to all of you for your fast and helpful replies.


Hi John,

Sorry you missed out on the welder.  I have an AHP Alpha-TIG 200 and really like the machine.  However, as mentioned above, old Miller technology will probably hold up better than my inverter TIG.  I have well over $1200 into mine with the HF cart, 40 cf gas tank, various tungsten, various filler rods, etc., etc., etc.  Hopefully another shows up in your area, handy tool to have.  If my AHP fries I'll buy a Miller or Hobart.

Bruce


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm not sure trying to buy something over the phone, even for full price, is such a good idea- I've never done it myself.  I always want to see it first before talking price.
So yeah, I guess I've always subscribed to the early bird gets the worm theory. 
That welder would have listed here for at least twice that much so it sounded fishy to me.
Better luck next time John
Mark


----------



## hman (Aug 15, 2017)

RJSakowski said:


> Personally, any sales that I have made on CL, I have always used the policy of first come.first served.  If someone has stated that they would take the item, I will tell any future interested parties that it has been spoken for but in the event that the deal doesn't go through, I would notify them. Once a deal goes through, I e-mail all parties to say the item is sold and immediately de-list it.  Common courtesy.


That's exactly what I've done when selling.  As you do, I consider it common courtesy.



RJSakowski said:


> It could have been worse, hman.  At least you got a text before you made the trip.


Thanks.  And thanks also for the rest of you who offered the kind words.

I guess, if nothing else, I should remember to ask future sellers if they'll hold it until I get there (24 hours or less!), or if it's "jungle rules."


----------



## randyjaco (Aug 15, 2017)

I buy and sell a lot of stuff on Craigslist. A seller is crazy to not go with first come (with the cash) first served. About 80 percent of the time I have tried to hold for someone, I have gotten burned. I don't do it anymore. You have to remember that usually you are dealing with total strangers. 
I do get some amazing deals, mainly because I can usually show up within  an hour of the seller posting. The stellar deals only last about 2 hours around here. One of my greatest irritations is an ad coming up an hour or two before my wife and I are going out to some event. The following morning is usually too late. 

Randy


----------



## hman (Aug 16, 2017)

I understand the problem with "hold it for me" no-shows.  I limit the problem by having them commit to an arrival time/deadline.  If a no-show, I'll email the next prospective buyer.  

IIRC, I've had just one instance (a 2-wheel dolly) where two successive buyers showed up (on time), but decided that mine just wasn't what they were looking for (they wanted something sturdier ... so I told them about a nice one available at Costco about 2 miles away).  Sold my dolly to the next person in line, no sweat.


----------

